# label material large enough to screen print & cut?



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

A customer of mine has asked me if i can screen print labels (a bunch ganged on a screen) so that he could cut them out and have his girlfriend sew them in for his custom line of tees. 

is there a material i could print that wouldn't frey when cut? 

is there a better idea out there?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

darwinchristian said:


> A customer of mine has asked me if i can screen print labels (a bunch ganged on a screen) so that he could cut them out and have his girlfriend sew them in for his custom line of tees.
> 
> is there a material i could print that wouldn't frey when cut?
> 
> is there a better idea out there?


screen printed labels are usually printed directly on the inside neckline of the garment.

Seems weird to screen print on material and then sew that material on the garment.

If he's going to be sewing labels on a garment, I would just suggest to him that he get professional woven labels done from a company like luckylabel, laven, clothinglabels4u, etc.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Seems weird to screen print on material and then sew that material on the garment.


yeah i know. but he knows what he's looking for, and the tags are essential to the presentation he feels fit for his new line. plus he gets them sewn in basically for free. 

I suggested to him a company that a poster listed in another thread who seem to have decent prices for the minimums. 

you know everyone needs the minimums...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> yeah i know. but he knows what he's looking for, and the tags are essential to the presentation he feels fit for his new line. plus he gets them sewn in basically for free.


I understand him wanting sewn on tags for his new line. The only part that's weird is that he wants them screen printed on material and then sewn on. There are lots of other ways that produce the same result.

It almost sounds like he wants sewn in tags, but just isn't sure how they are done.

There are places that will sell printed tags that look screen printed that can be sewn onto the garment. There's also woven tags that can be sewn in that are in most garments.

I'd clarify with him to see if he *definitely* wants them screen printed, or if he's just looking for sewn in tags that look professional. If it's the later, there are lots of vendors for him to choose from that can provide him with what he needs.

Also make sure he watches out for the "low minimums". Sometimes you'll pay more for less labels. I've seen companies offer a low minimum of 100-20 labels, but the price is exactly the same as another companies pricing for 1200 labels. People sometimes get scared off by the 1200 minimum and forget to compare pricing across the board to make sure they're getting the best deal.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> It almost sounds like he wants sewn in tags, but just isn't sure how they are done.


He absolutely wants sewn in tags, and it's more like he's not sure who to hand the money to.

I think what it boils down to is that he knows it will be expensive for the quantity he desires. i think it's around 100 or so but not sure exactly. so he figured he might ask me if i could print them myself on a specific material that's printable at a "friend price." (his company gets me a substantial amount of business and this is a personal endeavor he's recently undertaken.) his girlfriend is an amateur seamstress and will be removing the old tags and care instructions and replacing all the info with his logo. 

he doesn't want tagless prints at the neck.

he doesn't have to pay to have his tags prof. sewn in. 

all he needs is the tags and figured if they could be printed locally, why not. he knows our prints are quality. 

i think, however, at the end of the day, it would be more efficient for him to outsource. just wondered if anyone had any experience printing like this. 

thanks for all the insight though Rodney.


----------

